# Is anyone else experiencing graphics problems?



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 5, 2012)

Are the graphics in here going nuts all over your pages, or do I need a new graphics card?

The grahics from the advertisements are either scattering or expanding all over the page, sometimes actually blocking out the clickible buttons or expanding on the page to double or triple size and blocking the text.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2012)

OK here. Nothing weird happening.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't get *any* ads.  (Firefox with AdBlocker Plus)


----------



## Hoot (Jul 5, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I don't get *any* ads.  (Firefox with AdBlocker Plus)


+1 along with Do Not Track Plus


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I don't get *any* ads.  (Firefox with AdBlocker Plus)





Hoot said:


> +1 along with Do Not Track Plus


+2 firefox,adblocker,do not track in options & i wear a false beard just in case!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


> +1 along with Do Not Track Plus



Thanks, Hoot.  I hadn't heard of that one.  Added now.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

The only thing weird I've been seeing here only happens sometimes. It's the posts taking up the whole page. No column on the right with "Latest Forum Topics", etc.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

sounds like you've got a windows driver issue, if your os is windows, that is.


macintrash has other issues with display, usually display memory.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 5, 2012)

Just say how you really feel, BT!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 5, 2012)

DC is very slow to load today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> +2 firefox,adblocker,do not track in options & i wear a false beard just in case!!



At least my beard is real...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least my beard is real...


a beard your royal highness? really? hmmmm....bet that tickles shrek's fancy!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least my beard is real...


Mine too....


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least my beard is real...


 
I can see what kind of day this is going to be!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Mine too....


I see you have the mountain man image down pat. I like the beard. You must have been growing it for a while.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> sounds like you've got a windows driver issue, if your os is windows, that is.


 
Yes I am using Windows. I have tried downloading an updated version of Windows 7 hoping it will fix it, but no such luck. I have also tried to locate an updated graphics driver from Dell but their web site is pure hell to negotiate, and I am not a novice. Getting drivers from Dell is like getting stuck in a voicemail loop. You go round and round but never quite get to the place you need to be, in this case graphics card driver updates. Sometimes I just want to


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least my beard is real...





Addie said:


> I can see what kind of day this is going to be!


oh no you can't addie....be afraid,be very afraid! your royal highness,ma'am,i know you sent me that photo of you & shrek in strictest confidence & i'm sorry,but..........is that you on the right or left?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 6, 2012)

*Beards*

think we've gotta runaway on hands boys,she's outta control,right everyone hit google images for beards.....unless you really are a bearded lady & got your own photo's that is......any chance of a beard forum?!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The grahics from the advertisements are either scattering or expanding all over the page, sometimes actually blocking out the clickible buttons or expanding on the page to double or triple size and blocking the text.


I'm seeing the same thing when I log on from my Android phone. There's nothing more annoying than a Flash-generated pop-up ad on a cell phone browser. 

On my laptop, I use Firefox with Adblock Plus like some of the others, so no problems on that one.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont get any ads either as I use Ad Block and Ad Block Plus


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

couldn't resist but they are two of my favourite tv characters....glenn & mitchell from "swamp people"


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2012)

gotta love glenn and mitchell. their porch was falling apart in one episode, so they went out into the swamp to get a cyprus tree to build a new porch. that's doin' it the hard way!

how about my new favourite guy from "mountain men", eustace conway:


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> couldn't resist but they are two of my favourite tv characters....glenn & mitchell from "swamp people"


 
Anyone notice they never seem to be bothered by mosquitos? I'd bet 20' down wind would gag a magot and 10' down wind you'd keel over dead.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Anyone notice they never seem to be bothered by mosquitos? I'd bet 20' down wind would gag a magot and 10' down wind you'd keel over dead.


reckon you're right craig,mitchell died in may this year which won't help matters!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> gotta love glenn and mitchell. their porch was falling apart in one episode, so they went out into the swamp to get a cyprus tree to build a new porch. that's doin' it the hard way!
> 
> how about my new favourite guy from "mountain men", eustace conway:
> 
> View attachment 14210


haven't got that one over here yet bucky,but he looks like a nice boy!
do you reckon that liz & kristie are lesbians? hope so!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

*Gold rush*

bad beard day for todd hollman down on the ol' klondyke


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> haven't got that one over here yet bucky,but he looks like a nice boy!
> do you reckon that liz & kristie are lesbians? hope so!


 
Maybe, but Liz has a husband and kids.

"Now, the home of the Gator Queen is Vermillion Parish, near Pecan Island. She and husband Justin Choate live there with Liz’s daughter Jessica and her two stepsons, Daimon and Destin (who, according to Liz’s website, are planning to carry on the gator hunting tradition)."

Most men would probably wish that Cat Cora wasn't.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Maybe, but Liz has a husband and kids. Most men would probably wish that Cat Cora wasn't.


is she? really? doh!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> is she? really? doh!


 
Are you serious or just being sarcastic?


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 7, 2012)

All these beards are making me sad. I want a beard. :c


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Are you serious or just being sarcastic?


no mate,serious,just checked it out on google.says one of her kids is called thatcher.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 7, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> All these beards are making me sad. I want a beard. :c


could be worse 4sc,could be in the uk,we're up to our arses in flood water,no gators & only the women have beards!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 7, 2012)

This one has wandered way off topic so I am gonna shut it down now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> All these beards are making me sad. I want a beard. :c



You can have mine...


----------

